# Farmplätze: Boreanische Leder + Nerubisches Chitin



## Arasouane (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Lederer,

ich bin auf lvl 78 und bei Lederei auf Skill 431. Ich brauch noch irre viel Leder und nerubisches chitin. Wahnsinn. Also Schmied für mein Warri war ja nix im Vergleich. Das ging nebenher....hier farm ich nur doof und mach dabei lvl-aufstiege ohne quests^^

Fürs Boreanische Leder hab ich im sholozarbecken um den Stamm der Wildherzen 3 Gorilla-gruppen entdeckt wo 9-12 von den auf einem fleck sind. Als Eule bomb ich die weg und hab schon nen haufen. Ist die letzte grp weg, start ich wieder bei 1^^

Aber die 400 nerubischen chitine machen mich fertig. Hab ihr ne Idee wo ich die in ähnlicher Weise herbekomm? Auch beim Borenaischen Leder freu ich mich über "bessere" Farmtipps.

Danke und lg
Schurkl


----------



## TheDoggy (23. Februar 2010)

Instanzen. Vor allem nach Nexus, Oculus, Gundrak, Azjol und Ankhahet, sowie HdZ4 kannste dich mit Leder vollschmeissen. Weiss garnicht mehr, wohin mit dem ganzen Kram. xD
Ansonsten gibts irgendwo - Zul'Drak südlich glaub - ganz viele Insekten, von denen du das Chitin bekommen kannst. ^^


----------



## Arasouane (25. Februar 2010)

Hi und Danke.

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt WoW selbst zu erkunden (ja das geht wirklich^^) und bei geißelholme gehts auch super. die Könige der Unterwelt und die hohenpriester. Im Kreis farmen und go. Der Vorteil ist, dass dort auch was los ist und Questleichen rumliegen wo ich nur abkürschern muss

habe nun 60/400 *hust

Lg


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, da gabs auch viele. ^^
Und ich glaub, das was ich vorher ansprach in Zul'Drak müsst das Gebiet um Kolramas sein. Ich mein, da hätte ich ziemlich viel Chitine gefarmt. ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Februar 2010)

in vio brkommst du auch richtig viel leder ^^


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Februar 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> in vio brkommst du auch richtig viel leder ^^


!! Ich wusste, da gab es noch eine! xD
Also Vio ist noch vor Oculus eigentlich, was das Lederschleudern angeht! Und das will was heissen! 
Ansonsten noch PdK 10/25er, Eisheuler und Anub'arak werfen jeder 10-15 Boreanisches + 1 Arktischen Pelz ab. Dann noch Schatz und Stinki in ICC, ca dasselbe an Boreanischem, aber ohne Pelz-Garantie.


----------



## Arasouane (12. März 2010)

Hui, Kolramas war der Tipp. muss ich in der buffed suche übersehen haben.

Da kann ich die dinger zu 6t pullen und wegbomben. Geht ja 1000000x schneller.

Lieben Dank.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. März 2010)

In der boreanischen Tundra bei den Geysiren wo diese Neruber sind südlich von Tauka Lager.


----------



## Cyone (18. November 2010)

Falls du dich noch in der ersten Phase von Eiskrone befindest, dann ist der ideale Platz zum farmen direkt vorm Lager des Argentumkreuzzuges, nur einen Steinwurf von Dalaran entfernt. Da spawnen die Neruber im Sekundentakt.


----------



## k4ho (24. November 2010)

leder kannst auch gut farmen wenn du sons of hodir gequestet hasst und dann die mamuts jagst die davor rumlaufen
oder halt instanzen (ich persönlich find occu (nur den anfang) oder halt vio am besten)


----------



## Malis23 (24. November 2010)

denke mla nach nem halben jahr sollte er das leder schon zusammenhaben


----------



## campino76 (26. November 2010)

Auch wenn der TE kein Leder/Chitin mehr braucht, könnte es für andere Lederer ganz interessant sein: Nerubisches Chitin kann man recht gut in Zul Drak farmen in der Umgebung von Kolramas und bei der Argentumsvorhut. Geht aber nur, wenn man die Quests bei den beiden Farmspots nicht gemacht hat.


----------

